# What else is coming from Canon?



## goldenhusky (Sep 8, 2018)

Nokishita reported on 08/15/2018 the following unreleased gear appeared for certification at various authorities

*********************************************************************************************************************************************************
DS 126721
Interchangeable lens camera
made in Japan
SKU: 3075C003AA, 3075C013AA, 3075C023AA
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Battery: LP-E6 / LP-E6N (or equivalent)
The same radio parts as KissM
PC 2357
Digital camera
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Battery: LP-E6 / LP-E6N (or equivalent)
The same radio parts as KissM
Interchangeable lens (5)
SKU: 2439C005AA, 2959C005AA, 2963C005AA, 2972C005AA, 3045C005AA
Production: Japan
Interchangeable lens (3)
SKU: 2965C005AA, 2973C005AA, 3329C005AA
Production: Taiwan or Japan
DS401221
Speedlight
SKU: 3249C003AA
*********************************************************************************************************************************************************

I assume the following
DS 126721 - EOS R

Below are the 5 lenses SKU: 2439C005AA, 2959C005AA, 2963C005AA, 2972C005AA, 3045C005AA
EF 600 f/4L III
EF 400 f/2.8L III
RF 24-105 f/4L
RF 27-70 f/2L
RF 50 f/1.2L

Below are the two among these three SKU: 2965C005AA, 2973C005AA, 3329C005AA
RF 35mm f/1.8 IS Macro STM
Canon EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM

DS401221 is the EL-100

Any one else things that way? Is it fair to assume in any case there is one more body (PC 2357) and one more lenses comes out soon? If so any guess what are those could be?


----------

